# Am I entitled to anything of my uncles will??



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (15 Apr 2004)

These links outline the rules that apply in the presence or absence of a will. 



In certain circumstances next of kin may have grounds for challenging the will if they think that they were somehow entitled to something (or more than they have received). It's not clear if the legalities (e.g. processing of the will, distribution of the estate etc.) have already been seen through in this specific case but it sounds like they have been, in which case, I'm not sure what, if any, comeback somebody in that situation might have. If you think that you were hard done by then you should consult with a solicitor immediately and get some expert opinion on the matter.

P.S. No offence but I can see your post generating a topic in which lots of people will give you a piece of their mind (including some who can ill afford it) so be warned - it may get nasty from here on in... :\


----------



## B (15 Apr 2004)

*Thank you*

That was quick!!!
So frustraiting. I will look into it.


----------



## New User B (15 Apr 2004)

I have recently been left very short by my last uncle. First knowing, I was left in his "will" verbally, as I would not go down the road of signing it while he was alive. 
I had thought, if its meant to be and all that.
I was the only relation he had left and therefor took it I would be left the home I visited since a kid.
Unfortunately a so called friend of his was hanging round for years knowing what I did not.
He was left the house and land and never put himself out one bit. 
I dont want to sound greedy, which im not. Its just a case of, for years I made sure he visited the doctor, had the shopping in, checked on him all the time.  This while I travelled over two hundered miles each week, losing out on pay at work over a ten year period.
I even payed for his funeral!
Although I accept his friend is legally the new owner, am I entitled to any of my loss of earnings, money it cost me in travel, shopping etc??
Appreciate if someone could relate to my case...
Thanks


----------



## MAC (15 Apr 2004)

*Not a solicitor myself....but*

Pat Kenny has covered such isssues a couple of time in the past, not sure how this effects a nephew but have certainly heard of challenges made even where there was a will and the term used was "that adequate provision was not made for the child / spouse / whatever taking everything into consideration" - sounds like this would be worth checking out if you had done all that you mention.

MAC


----------



## J (15 Apr 2004)

***

B,
First knowing, I was left in his "will" verbally, as I would not go down the road of signing it while he was alive."
What does that mean?
J


----------



## J (16 Apr 2004)

***

??


----------



## New user B (18 Apr 2004)

*Means.........*

That I did not want to sign the will while he was alive as I felt it would make me feel like a money grabber I suppose. How wrong I was eh?


----------



## rainyday (18 Apr 2004)

*Re: Means.........*

I hope this doesn't seem insensitive, but you don't need to sign his will, unless he also chose you as a witness (which is nothing to do with you benefiting from the will).


----------



## New User B (20 Apr 2004)

*Costs??*

"I hope this doesn't seem insensitive, but you don't need to sign his will, unless he also chose you as a witness (which is nothing to do with you benefiting from the will)"


 I know he had his will changed so whether my name was on it is irrelevant now as his friend was then put onto the changed will.
All I want to know is how, if there is any way of getting back what it cost me in loss of earnings and general shopping costs?? I have no reciepts and it will be his word against mine.


----------



## mairead (22 Apr 2004)

*will*

MAC - How can one check out the programme that you are refer to on your post on the matter of wills.


----------



## MAC (22 Apr 2004)

*RTE?*

Mairead,

They seem to cover this at least once a year. I'd say if you emailed Plank at todaypk@rte.ie and tell them it was a female solicitor / barrister that you heard - they should be able to put you right.

From what I recall she was excellent and made what could be a boring subject extremely interesting.

MAC


----------



## mairead (22 Apr 2004)

*RTE*

Thanks MAC - I will do that.


----------

